# Wireless smoke alarms



## retire09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Will wireless smoke alarms work through steel reinforced concrete  walls?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2014)

"Commercial"  Wireless smoke alarms? or "residential?

You posted this in Commercial Fire Codes.

You need to check with the manufacturer, I'm not sure they will.

How thick are the walls? how much steel?


----------



## retire09 (Feb 19, 2014)

These may be installed in a commercial building that does not require an fire alarm system.

The walls are standard 8x8x16 CMU with grout and steel 24" OC

They may just buy a couple of them to see if they will work.

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2014)

Seen them work

Not sure about the penetration ???

Why are the putting them in?

What type of business


----------

